# Barn Fire...still feeling a bit upset



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

That's great that they got him out, and he behaved. He must have sensed that they were there to help him.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

wow, ive never had anything like that happen! but thank the lord your horse(s) and other pets, as well as the people were all okay! and good thing the horses wernt like drawn to the fire somehow, just to see what it was, or whatever. 

but i can say that if that ever did happen, my anxiety would be through the roof! hah


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks for the responses! i'm glad i'm not the only one who would be having anxiety.

and yeah, i bet that's what it was. he must have known that going with the person would mean help. and it means all of my ground training with him really paid off


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

yeah i bet. so in a way you may feel relieved a little =)


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

oo i do. i mean people were there to help and everything went fine....its just the what if's i guess


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

OMG! I'm so glad that they all got out ok. I got chills, fire scares me. Just another reason my horses will be pasture boarded. I'm a worry wart, or maybe I've just watched Black Beauty too many times.


----------



## jackieboy2 (May 3, 2009)

A barn fire is my biggest fear! Ugh if my barn went up in flames with my horses inside I am worried about what I would do. I would seriously consider running in to try and save them...

A few days ago there was a barn fire a little north of where I live. The lady ran in to save her horses. Both horses died, and she is in intensive care. I feel so bad for her. I am really glad your horse is ok though. You must be SO relieved.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Whipple said:


> OMG! I'm so glad that they all got out ok. I got chills, fire scares me. Just another reason my horses will be pasture boarded. I'm a worry wart, or maybe I've just watched Black Beauty too many times.



he is pasture boarded, which made getting him out much easier and he had some where to go before they caught him luckily away from the fire. i dont know what i would have done if the fire had gotten to the barn and he'd been in there with no way out. so im def. with you on the pasture board thing.

jackieboy, that story breaks my heart. unfortunately, though i am above all else logical and a realist, i know i wouldn't stop for a minute to doubt running to save my horse. i'd have to try to get him out


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow, never been through anything like that. Glad all are okay. If it were me, probably would be a bit anxious for a while. Sounds like your horse has a good / sane head on its shoulders though.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Hope you recover from your jitters; this would scare me, too! So glade everyone is okay! Plus, good for Rocky!! He sounds like such a brave trusting boy!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

thank you for all of the encouraging words!It's helping me to concentrate on what a good job Rocky did (positive stuff) rather than what could have happened.


----------



## SRR90 (May 4, 2009)

Im glad to hear your horse is okay. I myself am a firefighter and have seen first hand of what a fire can do to a horse barn. This was at Fair Hill if some of you know where that is. The fire killed 30 thoroughbreds. I was there and saw some of them and let me tell ya, it is NOT a pretty sight to see horses killed by fire. Here is a link about the story on it. But none the less im glad your horse is good and stuff. Hope all is doing well. Report: Thoroughbreds Killed in Fair Hill Barn Fire | BloodHorse.com


----------

